# shea and cocoa butter question



## slwethrs (Aug 16, 2010)

Has anyone bought shea butter and cocoa butter from Amazon? I am wondering about the quality of the products from Amazon.
Do I want to buy refined or unrefined? I want to make lotions bars with beeswax.


----------



## jmgi (Jan 15, 2009)

We make lotion bars also, we get our shea and cocoa butter from Wholesale Supplies Plus, we are happy with the quality, never bought it from Amazon so can't comment on that.


----------



## cerezha (Oct 11, 2011)

Amazon sells everything, they do not produce anything. I do not think, they have any "quality control." I am using this:
http://www.newdirectionsaromatics.com/
but, it is a bit pricey, quality is outstanding!


----------



## KQ6AR (May 13, 2008)

Been getting our Shea off ebay.


----------



## slwethrs (Aug 16, 2010)

jmgi said:


> We make lotion bars also, we get our shea and cocoa butter from Wholesale Supplies Plus, we are happy with the quality, never bought it from Amazon so can't comment on that.


Thanks, I found this website while doing a search too. What do you use to wrap your lotion bars with?


----------



## zaxbeeswax (Jul 31, 2014)

I get mine off of bulk apocathery (no idea how to spell it). I buy many of my supplied from here. So far they have the best prices.


----------

